# Gregg's Porsche 934.5



## retheridge (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all!

It says I have not posted for awhile, so I'll show my project I just finished.
This is the Tamiya 1/12th scale Porsche 934...ahhh 935. Actually, its both. Parts from both the 934 kit (front end, engine, interior) and the 935 (main body section, rear wing, rear axels). 

Modeled after Peter Gregg's 1977 Porsche 934.5 that he raced in the Trans-Am series that year. Specifically the car that ran at Road America in September 77. I was at that race and have photos of the car as it ran. I also was in communication with, and got a lot of help from the gentleman who currently owns the actual restored car.

It seemed like it took forever to build, but I had a lot of fun doing it.

Hope you enjoy the photos,
Rick


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow! Really fantastic job. I've never been a Porsche fan, but this is really fabulous


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

... Meanwhile, I AM a Porsche fan! Hey, being a Corvair lover, I have to respect another brand that uses a horizontally opposed 6 out back! These cars are among the most beautiful ever to set wheel on a racetrack, and the Brumos paint scheme sets them above the rest. Peter Gregg was at the height of his game in that timeframe as well. I don't keep up with endurance racing or road racing in general as much as I'd like to (no cable ), but I did have the opportunity to catch the last 1 1/2 hour of the Rolex 24 at Daytona last week, and it pleased me to no end to see the famous Brumos Porsche colors still out there on the track. Your 934.5 is one fantastic model. It's obvious that a lot of thought and planning are behind the clean execution. Great job on a very worthy subject!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Love it! I have the 1/12 Tamiya kit waiting for me. You know when I have the time. 
Fantastic build. 
Chris


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Great build, and amazing details


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Rick.....The five Pic's of your Porsche 934/935...lol......Look great....Nice clean,well detailed build....Thank's for sharing them with us.......:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------

